
DMS: Unable to establish connection between AWS and on-premise system - divisha
I am trying to migrate data from the on-premise database to AWS cloud using DMS and facing issue while establishing connection between them .<p>I have created the source endpoint by giving the details of the server and database( DB2 ) , but it keeps on failing even after allowing ALL TRAFFIC rules for both, inbound and outbound in the security group.<p>The error message:<p>Test Endpoint failed: Application-Status: 1020912, Application-Message: Cannot connect to DB2 LUW Server  Network error has occurred, Application-Detailed-Message: RetCode: SQL_ERROR  SqlState: 08001 NativeError: -30081 Message: [unixODBC][IBM][CLI Driver] SQL30081N  A communication error has been detected. Communication protocol being used: &quot;TCP&#x2F;IP&quot;.  Communication API being used: &quot;SOCKETS&quot;.  Location where the error was detected: &quot;192.168.<i>.</i>&quot;.  Communication function detecting the error: &quot;selectForConnectTimeout&quot;.  Protocol specific error code(s): &quot;115&quot;, &quot;<i>&quot;, &quot;</i>&quot;.  SQLSTATE=08001<p>Is there any way to make the connection successful without using Site-to-Site VPN?
======
rachelbythebay
192.168, as in 192.168.x.x, 192.168.0.0/16, 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0, RFC 1918,
type of thing?

You can't connect to that over the Internet. Of course, from what little has
been shared here, it's not clear exactly what you are up to and whether that
address being in there makes any sense.

~~~
divisha
It's the IPV4 address of my system (192.168.x.x). I am trying to connect to it
from AWS over internet.

~~~
QuinnyPig
That IP space is not routable.

